# Creatine for football



## eaglesfan! (Jan 4, 2012)

I am training to play runningback and i am 16 years old, 5'9 145 pounds  and i decided to try creatine. will creatine help me increase size,  strength and speed? or will it make me a slower runner, fatter, weaker  give me kidney and liver problems and stretch my skin? give me your  opinions on creatine.


----------



## returnofthdragon (Jan 4, 2012)

Great stuff, drink lots of water. Basically it helps you recover faster between sets, so you get more work done. More work = bigger, faster, stronger.


----------



## TJTJ (Jan 4, 2012)

Dude...I dont think you should touch any supplements. At 16 youre body is still growing and why the hell are you on this site?! 

You need to build a solid foundation for your body naturally. You get all the creatine you need from the meats you eat anyways. Fuck supplements. Not even energy drinks, dude. 

You should be focusing on WOs that strengthen your natural genetic capabilities. I wasnt the fastest but I sure was the slickest. I could juke and slip out of anyones hands. It pissed everyone off, haha! I had the ability to read my opponents moves somehow. 

BTW, whos is your favorite running back?


----------



## oufinny (Jan 4, 2012)

TJTJ said:


> Dude...I dont think you should touch any supplements. At 16 youre body is still growing and why the hell are you on this site?!
> 
> You need to build a solid foundation for your body naturally. You get all the creatine you need from the meats you eat anyways. Fuck supplements. Not even energy drinks, dude.
> 
> ...



Disregard this.  Creatine is the most studied and safest supplement on the planet.  You will respond well just don't get crazy with it, all you need from creatine mono is 3-5 grams a day, no more.  I would split the dose to morning and pre-workout or just throw it all in a protein shake.


----------



## returnofthdragon (Jan 4, 2012)

oufinny said:


> Disregard this.  Creatine is the most studied and safest supplement on the planet.  You will respond well just don't get crazy with it, all you need from creatine mono is 3-5 grams a day, no more.  I would split the dose to morning and pre-workout or just throw it all in a protein shake.



X2

Don't worry about loading.  5 grams 5 times a day is wasteful. I would just stick to monohydrate... most of the rest is little more than koolaide.


----------



## eaglesfan! (Jan 4, 2012)

are there anys negatives?


----------



## ForgeFit (Jan 5, 2012)

oufinny is totally correct, Creatine Monohydrate is the safest supplement (and most effective) that there is for increasing muscle power in repeated bouts of exercise like sprinting and lifting weights...it's been proven effective over and over again. It also causes lean muscle gains quite quickly (especially if you load) although some of these initial gains may be water. 

If you want fast results (in 5 days) then load - 5 grams, 4 times per day. If you take 5 grams per day and don't load, it will take about 30 days for the full effects to occur. Some studies show that something like 3 grams twice daily could be more effective and take it with a meal that is high in carbs or take it with a carb shake after or just before training. Better still have a whey protein + carb + creatine shake. Carbs increase insulin, which increases creatine uptake. You can get one of the fancy supplements like Cell-Tech, which works very well for fast gains but it is expensive.

...and finally, no, taking creatine with a meal or whey protein or amino acids won't interfere with absorption of the creatine and no, other forms of creatine do not work better and in some instances have been proven in studies to be "less" effective (but more expensive)...so stick to monohydrate!


----------



## enhancedmood (Jan 5, 2012)

I really like football, can I workout with you?


----------



## TJTJ (Jan 5, 2012)

right at 16, just take a shit load of supps and forget your training. good call. 

I didnt say anything about its safety. its safe. no doubt. btw, I would watch your hydration. On the field you know how much you sweat. It can both dehydrate and cause bloat. Make sure your body is balanced with electrolytes. 

And investigate a different form of Creatine. http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/s...ure-taking-100-crap-what-your-body-wants.html

All creatine really does is help produce ATP. ATP is energy the entire body uses for EVERYTHING. Its 3 parts phosphorous. This is why I have found, and others too, that Creatine-Glycerol-Phosphate is superior to CrM.

These lugs will stick to CrM but I know how the body works on the molecular level. 

Also do some research on Krebs cycle and glycolysis with its association with creatine and ATP. Then figure is football aerobic or anaerobic? Then youll see if the excess creatine is necessary. 

Greatness starts with the mind. If you dont believe it, who will? Dont be a placebo


----------



## eaglesfan! (Jan 5, 2012)

Do Nfl players take creatine do you think?


----------



## oufinny (Jan 5, 2012)

eaglesfan! said:


> Do Nfl players take creatine do you think?



Do you eat meat?  Do they eat meat?  The answer is more than likely yes.  I really don't care what TJ says.  I took creatine in HS when I was a national level swimmer, it for damn sure helped and it did nothing in place of training.  Did he say he was going to stop training?  

TJ - You may have some knowledge but all you are doing is forcing some abstract opinion on an impressionable young mind.  Give it a rest, your argument is weak at best.  

OP - Monohydrate or magnesium creatine chelate are both great options and at your age, taking it with some juice to help absorption is a fine idea as the carbs won't make a difference.  Best of luck with your training and make sure you are eating big and get at least 1 gram of protein per pound of body weight.


----------



## TJTJ (Jan 5, 2012)

eaglesfan! said:


> Do Nfl players take creatine do you think?



I dont know. I would think at such a professional level they dont need it. They already have what it takes to be great through years of training and coaching . And its just a waste of money imo. dude, youre 16. work on yout talents then maybe when your 18ish you can work on development. 

Now is the time to develop your gifts. I understand you want an edge but imo work with you coach on your training. You body already has everything it needs to excel.

And you still havent told me your favorite RB


----------



## TJTJ (Jan 5, 2012)

The Dreadlock Demon!


----------



## eaglesfan! (Jan 5, 2012)

MJD because hes such a tree stump or lesean mcCoy because he's a good receiver


----------



## bjg (Jan 5, 2012)

TJTJ said:


> I dont know. I would think at such a professional level they dont need it. They already have what it takes to be great through years of training and coaching . And its just a waste of money imo. dude, youre 16. work on yout talents then maybe when your 18ish you can work on development.
> 
> Now is the time to develop your gifts. I understand you want an edge but imo work with you coach on your training. You body already has everything it needs to excel.
> 
> And you still havent told me your favorite RB



i agree at 16 you should not even take any supplements at all, with a proper diet not even vitamins will help, more is not better, is it going to hurt ? probably not in the short run but in the long run  it might just mess up your stomach your kidney your liver, any powder supplements will represent such risks, from all supplements for you i probably only recommend fish oil taken without excess.
as for those recommending you creatine i want to see them giving their children creatine at 16, i am talking to you as a parent, my son is 18 if creatine was such a good thing i would give it to him. 
show me a doctor who is going to prescribe you supplements ....none
at your age you should not even try to lift heavy just go to the gym and work on form and technique and on the field do a lot of plyometric exercises to improve speed.


----------



## eaglesfan! (Jan 5, 2012)

why fishoil?


----------



## ForgeFit (Jan 6, 2012)

There is SO MUCH misinformation about creatine!!
Don't fall for the rumour (because that's all it is) that creatine causes cramping or bloating. In fact, of the studies conducted to investigate whether creatine causes cramps, the results show that it either has no effect or actually DECREASES  the incidence of cramping when training in hot conditions.
Also, if you ask a proper creatine researcher if creatine causes bloating, they will tell you that it doesn't. Generally, scientific studies show that placebo groups who consume what looks and tastes like creatine experience the same amount of bloating as the groups that get creatine.


----------



## bjg (Jan 6, 2012)

eaglesfan! said:


> why fishoil?



1-it is a natural source of vitamins including D (which is normally not abundant in food) and omega 3
2- it is good for bones and bone growth,skin, heart 
3- good for joints
creatine will probably not hurt you if not taken in excess but it will not help either since you have enough of it in your diet.
the rule is don't take something if it is not going to help you will be loading your body with useless stuff and make your liver and kidney suffer. sure there are a lot of research about creatine but they target pro athletes who do not really care about their health and most of the time these studies are mostly financed by companies selling supplements. you are 16 these studies do not concern you.


----------



## Kenny Croxdale (Jan 6, 2012)

TJTJ said:


> right at 16, just take a shit load of supps and forget your training. good call.



 *Shit Load of Supplements*

NO one posted any recommendations on taking a "Shit load of supplements."  

*Forget Your Training*

NO one posted any recommendations on forgetting training. [/U][/B]

*Making Thing Up*

You make things up as you go. 



TJTJ said:


> its safe. no doubt.



*It's SAFE!*

At least you got that right. 

Kenny Croxdale


----------



## Kenny Croxdale (Jan 6, 2012)

eaglesfan! said:


> Do Nfl players take creatine do you think?



The smart ones do.

Kenny Croxdale


----------



## Kenny Croxdale (Jan 6, 2012)

bjg said:


> creatine will probably not hurt you if not taken in excess but it will not help either since you have enough of it in your diet.



*Smart Dumb Guy*

You are definitely one of the smartest dumb guy on this board.  You continue to perpetuate hype and misinformation.  

*Ententertainment Value*

You true value is in the pure entertainment value you provide for this site.  So, you do have a purpose. 

*"It (creatine) will not help you."  *

Creatine is proven via science and empirical data to be the "Real Deal".  It is without a doubt an effective tool.  

*Cost Effective*

Creatine lives up to it's promise.  Not only that it is one of the most cost effective (cheapest) supplements on the market.  



bjg said:


> the rule is don't take something if it is not going to help you will be loading your body with useless stuff and make your liver and kidney suffer.



*The Real Rule *

The Real Rule is know what you are talking about. 

*More Misinformation*

Creatine is an effective supplement that IS USEFUL.  

There is NO scientific informantion or anecdotal data that shows it cause liver or kidney problems. 

*The Irony*

The real irony is you purpost youself to be in the field of science.  However, you are CLUELESS about nutritional science.  



bjg said:


> sure there are a lot of research about creatine but they target pro athletes who do not really care about their health and most of the time these studies are mostly financed by companies selling supplements. you are 16 these studies do not concern you.



*Flaunting Your Ignorance*

The research does NOT just "Target pro athletes". 

Most of the research has actually been preformed by Exercise Physiologist at Universities.  

Kenny Croxdale


----------



## Kenny Croxdale (Jan 6, 2012)

*Flanuting Your Ignorance*



bjg said:


> show me a doctor who is going to prescribe you supplements



*Medical Doctors*

Medical doctors deal with disease.  

Medicine is the study of disease. 

Thus, that is a physician's area of expertise.  

*Limited Nutrition Knowledge*

A medical doctors knowledge is limited with nutrition, supplements, physical therapy, pharmacology, and exercise science. 

A medical doctors knowledge in these areas is more like NON-Existant!

*Prescribing Supplements*

Medical doctors don't prescribe ANYTHING they know nothing about.  

That is one of the reason they do not prescribe or recommend supplements. 

*Flaunting Your Ignorance, AGAIN!*

You continue to push the limits of stupidity with your statements.  

It definitely entertaining.   

Kenny Croxdale


----------



## Kenny Croxdale (Jan 6, 2012)

TJTJ said:


> I dont know. I would think at such a professional level they dont need it.



*Flaunting Your Stupidity*

Now you're flunting your stupidity!

*"I would think..."*

Evidently, thinking is something that works well for you.

Kenny Croxdale


----------



## bjg (Jan 6, 2012)

kenny kenny i'll put you in touch with a friend a medical doctor and orthopedic surgeon and specialized in sports with about 50 articles in his name so i'll ask him if you want you can argue with him and tell him how stupid he is and that he does not know anything about creatine. my dear kenny knowing about creatine is very basic for medical doctors, knowing about testosterone is also very basic knowing about lots of stuff talked about in this forum is like the ABC for medical doctors after all all the articles you base your opinion on are written by doctors.
so lets see you give your son creatine at 16 years old.


----------



## oufinny (Jan 6, 2012)

Kenny Croxdale said:


> *Smart Dumb Guy*
> 
> You are definitely one of the smartest dumb guy on this board.  You continue to perpetuate hype and misinformation.
> 
> ...



Thank you, this is the same shit I have been saying.  Its a freaking amino acid salt, what is the fucking concern here?  That is like saying he shouldn't take a multi-vitamin; really?  Are you people seriously thinking that creatine is going to send him down some addictive spiral.  I mean, do some of you read the stupidity that comes out of your mouths?  I swear its like being in a room with environmentalists, there are no facts, just a bunch of unsupported opinions based on complete bullshit they saw on the news.

OP - I WISH I knew about protein shakes, BCAAs and creatine when I was younger.  It wasn't until my mom, a cardiac nurse of 40 years experience, told me it was time I take it as it would help me significantly.  She was right and it does help, especially with max efforts as your tire and lactic acid builds up.  I would go so far as to say that before your workouts I would down some creatine with juice and throw in a cheap caffeine pill to help you push it to the max.  Stay away from anything else as you don't need it but you can never get hurt by creatine, a basic multi-vitamin and fish oil.  These are all safe and you can get it all at Walmart (maybe not bulk creatine though).


----------



## oufinny (Jan 6, 2012)

bjg said:


> kenny kenny i'll put you in touch with a friend a medical doctor and orthopedic surgeon and specialized in sports with about 50 articles in his name so i'll ask him if you want you can argue with him and tell him how stupid he is and that he does not know anything about creatine. my dear kenny knowing about creatine is very basic for medical doctors, knowing about testosterone is also very basic knowing about lots of stuff talked about in this forum is like the ABC for medical doctors after all all the articles you base your opinion on are written by doctors.
> so lets see you give your son creatine at 16 years old.



There is zero risk unless you are severly dehydrated or have major kidney issues.  Your doctor friend should know this or I question his intelligence, no matter how many articles he writes.  Frankly, that much time to write really makes me question how much he actually practices real medicine...


----------



## bjg (Jan 6, 2012)

oufinny said:


> There is zero risk unless you are severly dehydrated or have major kidney issues.  Your doctor friend should know this or I question his intelligence, no matter how many articles he writes.  Frankly, that much time to write really makes me question how much he actually practices real medicine...



plz don't question his intelligence or mine for that matter you'll be surprised.
no one is talking about risks the subject was if a 16 years old should be taking creatine and if it is going to help him in football.
my answer was: no need for creatine it will not help at 16 , since it will not help it will by default be considered as an excess that your body should not be subject to. besides the mental addiction to supplements that a 16 years old is capable of developing leading to more serious supplementation that will for sure be harmful both physically and mentally


----------



## bjg (Jan 6, 2012)

eaglesfan i'll give you an example hope you are into sports cars:
supplements are like those aftermarket sports car performance enhancers like air filters exhaust etc...they are all advertised to give such and such power increase and are all backed by research. in reality their benefits are minimal and sometimes negatif. they won't hurt but won't help much and can hurt in the long run.
then you have the serious stuff like turbos (steroids) these will help for sure but also will hurt for sure.
so supplements like creatine will not help much unless you have defficiencies in creatine, all supplements are beneficial in case of defficiencies only. nothing replaces a proper diet and proper training.


----------



## oufinny (Jan 6, 2012)

bjg said:


> plz don't question his intelligence or mine for that matter you'll be surprised.
> no one is talking about risks the subject was if a 16 years old should be taking creatine and if it is going to help him in football.
> my answer was: no need for creatine it will not help at 16 , since it will not help it will by default be considered as an excess that your body should not be subject to. besides the mental addiction to supplements that a 16 years old is capable of developing leading to more serious supplementation that will for sure be harmful both physically and mentally



You are ridiculous, I think I am going to have to block your posts.  I can question whatever the fuck I want.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Jan 6, 2012)

I'm with the pro creatine crowd. An increased ATP reservoir for an explosive sport is something you'd want. 

Also, medical doctors don't have a consensus of opinion on supplements. You could find just as many physicians who are pro steroids if used properly as you could find that believe steroids will certainly kill you.  I'm sure you could find physicians on both sides of creatine usage just because.


----------



## Kenny Croxdale (Jan 6, 2012)

bjg said:


> kenny kenny i'll put you in touch with a friend a medical doctor and orthopedic surgeon and specialized in sports with about 50articles in his name so i'll ask him if you want you can argue with him and tell him how stupid he is and that he does not know anything about creatine.



*Actions Speak Louder Than Words*

In the past you stated you provide me with information but never followed through on it.  

So, the Iranian Bobcat (whatever you call yourself) is all talk...no follow through. 



bjg said:


> my dear kenny knowing about creatine is very basic for medical doctors, knowing about testosterone is also very basic knowing about lots of stuff talked about in this forum is like the ABC for medical doctors after all all the articles you base your opinion on are written by doctors.



*Continuing to Flaunt Your Stupidity*

Doctors are clueless about creatine (supplements) and even more so about testosterone.  

That fact that you don't know that is disconcerning...seeing as how your are a  self crowned expert in this area.  



bjg said:


> so lets see you give your son creatine at 16 years old.



I'd be fine with giving my son creatine if he were 16.  

Kenny Croxdale


----------



## bjg (Jan 7, 2012)

kenny: 
first i am not iranian and you can go ahead go on facebook find Jay Kraak owner of jay's gym in bryan Texas and ask him about me.
second i don't know which doctor you go to but in medical books when studying medicine there are many courses dealing with hormones and testosterone which is may i say not an easy subject as you think since when taking testosterone the processing in the body is extremely complex, (by the way my second son (16 years old) just wrote a 40 pages paper on testosterone he was assisted by a cousin doctor....and he can blow your mind about the info in this paper). there are doctors specialized in this subject i guess you can go and teach them...
and finally you can send me your email so i can email you my CV it is going to take you time to read it and understand it.
and most important your opinion about my level of intelligence is irrelevant since you are definitely not qualified to judge me.....trust me much more important people than yourself have their opinion about me ...really people who would blow your mind ..just read my CV if interested.  that will shut you up for a while.
regards 
Dr bjg


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Jan 12, 2012)

eaglesfan! said:


> I am training to play runningback and i am 16 years old, 5'9 145 pounds  and i decided to try creatine. will creatine help me increase size,  strength and speed? or will it make me a slower runner, fatter, weaker  give me kidney and liver problems and stretch my skin? give me your  opinions on creatine.



you'll be fine..just remember to eat a lot..and a lot of healthy food. especially with how many calories you'll be burning. quality food will be FAR MORE important than some creatine.


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Jan 12, 2012)

eaglesfan! said:


> are there anys negatives?



the negatives is possible heart failure and loss of limbs..

c'mon, do some research!

Google: Positive and negative effects of creatine. SIMPLE as THAT


----------



## stewy101 (Jan 13, 2012)

The different forms of Creatine today


1.Creatine monohydrate: Creatine monohydrate is the king of the creatine supplement world. It is the most inexpensive form of    creatine, and has been studied exhaustively. It is popular because it works. No other legal non-hormonal    bodybuilding or sports supplement can come close to the potency of creatine monohydrate. Creatine monohydrate is 88% pure creatine bound with 12% water. Early creatine products were filled with large, hard to digest particles. These earlier supplements often caused intestinal issues. Most modern creatines are micronized, and are 20 times smaller. Modern creatines generally do not have the intestinal side effects that older creatines had.

2. Creatine Hydrochloride: is the newest form of creatine to hit the market. Not to be confused with Creatine Ethyl Ester. Creatine hydrochloride (also known as creatine hcl) is a totally different form of creatine. In fact, Creatine Hcl was discovered quite by accident during the synthesizing of the ingredients needed to make creatine ethyl ester back in 2003. Once discovered the manufacturers began studying this new form of creatine and its effectiveness. They soon found out that compared to creatine monohydrate, creatine hydrochloride was far superior in every way.

3. Creatine Alpha-Ketoglutarate: One of the newest forms of creatine is creatine alpha-ketoglutarate, also known as creatine AKG. This form is creatine bound to a molecule of AKG. This is the same AKG that is used in the nitric oxide formulas (arginine AKG). Alpha-Ketoglutarate is a precursor of glutamine, which means that with this supplement you are getting both glutamine and creatine. The key benefit, however, is that the intestines more easily absorb AKG, which will prevent the diarrhea that most bodybuilders experience when they take creatine monohydrate. Alpha-ketoglutarate is used for kidney disease; intestinal and stomach disorders, including bacterial infections; liver problems; cataracts; and recurring yeast infections. It is also used for improving the way kidney patients receiving hemodialysis treatments process protein. Some people take alpha-ketoglutarate to improve peak athletic performance. Suppliers of athletic nutritional supplements claim alpha-ketoglutaric acid may be an important addition to proper diet and training for the athlete who wants peak performance. They base this claim on studies that show extra ammonia in the body can combine with alpha-ketoglutarate to reduce problems associated with too much ammonia (ammonia toxicity). But, so far, the only studies that show alpha-ketoglutarate can reduce ammonia toxicity have been performed in hemodialysis patients.                      

4. Creatine Gluconate:  This unique delivery system, quickly and continuously, delivers the supplement to your muscles – so quickly that in 24 to 36 hours you can see and feel your muscles getting bulkier after the very first serving. You will be able to pump much more, your belly muscles will increase and you will be far more energetic than before. Creatine gluconate is an ionic salt made by bonding a creatine ion to a glucose ion. What you get as a result is a product that is absorbed easily and almost completely as glucose. Plus, it mixes very well with water and tastes very good. How does it do all this? The answer's simple. Most “single stage delivery” systems do the work of getting the creatine into your blood and muscles, quite well. But what they don't do so well is getting the optimal quantity into your system. That is where the new creatine scores over others. Take the case of Creatine Ethyl Ester (CEE). The ethyl ester in it nicely manages to deliver the creatine into your system. But in the process, when the molecule splits, you are left with the good creatine and the not so good ethanol. This ethanol lacks the “after burner” ability to push the creatine harder and faster into your blood and muscles. The result is that your body gets less than the optimal amount of creatine delivered at less than the optimal rate. In the case of creatine gluconate, the molecular splitting results in the formation of glucose ion. Here the glucose ion delivers the creatine. The glucose ion is good since it is well and easily absorbed by the body. This ion also does another thing. It causes a nice insulin pike to be formed. It is this insulin pike that pushes the glucose and along with it, the creatine, harder and more rapidly into your blood and muscle. Another good thing about creatine gluconate is that it does not require any “loading period”. This in no way affects its optimizing and maximizing capabilities.

5. Magnesium Creatine Chelate:  Magnesium creatine chelate, often abbreviated MCC, is a newer form of creatine that is chemically bonded to magnesium rather than a water molecule as in creatine monohydrate. This special form of creatine is absorbed through a different pathway than creatine monohydrate. Creatine monohydrate is absorbed through a sodium-dependent transporter, while magnesium creatine chelate is absorbed through a lignand-gated cation channel. Because the magnesium that is bound to the creatine is a cation, the entire molecule now becomes a cation, making it absorbable through this pathway while creatine monohydrate is not. Creatine Magnesium Chelate (pronounced key-late) is different from other forms of Creatine because it's chemically attached to the mineral magnesium for optimal absorption.* This means more creatine for your muscles and possibly less bloating or stomach discomfort!*

6. Creatine Pyruvate : Creatine Pyruvate is a combination of Creatine and Pyruvate, both of which are impressive ergogenic (energy) producers and have been highly touted for building muscle and reducing body fat. The performance-enhancing effects of creatine monohydrate and pyruvate are combined for the first time in this unique nutritional formula designed to boost energy and endurance.Creatine regenerates the primary energy immediately available to muscles involved in short, intense contractions.Creatine also serves as a buffer, delaying the point at which lactic acid causes muscle fatigue and discomfort.Increasing creatine energizes muscle for prolonged endurance and optimal work output in activities such as weight lifting and sprinting.Pyruvate stimulates glucose extraction from blood into muscle during exercise and at rest, priming muscle with a carbohydrate content essential for greater endurance.In clinical studies, pyruvate reduced gain in body fat without reducing muscle protein, an important factor in increasing lean muscle mass. Supplementation with Creatine Pyruvate provides complementary nutritional support for maximizing muscular performance and endurance in high-intensity exercise programs. Creatine Pyruvate is 10 times more soluble than either Creatine or Pyruvate and it is also more bioavailable so that it takes less to do the job. Moreover, a loading dose is not necessary. The "stabilized and improved" Pyruvate in this product is also more bioavailable which means that large amounts of minerals (Calcium, Sodium, Potassium, etc.) are not ingested with the pyruvate. This lessens the possibility of adverse reactions associated with large amounts of minerals, e.g. fluid retention. Simply put, Creatine Pyruvate is a stronger, more powerful and safer form of Creatine and Pyruvate.

7. Kre-Alkalyn: Kre-Alkalyn is a pH buffered creatine that has a pH of more than 12. Manufacturers of Kre-Alkalyn claim that your body can not naturally buffer regular creatine supplements. Instead, your body breaks down regular creatine into creatinine, a useless substance excreted from your body through wastes. Further, because your body does not breakdown Kre-Alkalyn into creatinine, your body can fully absorb the creatine in Kre-Alkalyn supplements


8. Creatine Citrate: A worthy predecessor of creatine monohydrate, this compound was amongst the first to go against its much popular counterpart, the monohydrate version. It has creatine molecule attached to citric acid. Since citric acid has a crucial role to play in the synthesis of aerobic energy this supplement is known to offer much more energy as a compound.

9. Creatine Phosphate: Creatine phosphate created a lot of buzz initially given the fact that in the muscle creatine essentially bonds with the phosphate and having the compound directly available as a supplement might make it a direct source of instant energy. Though research proved this wrong since phosphate and creatine in the bound form are not permeable through cell membranes. Creatine phosphate is another early form of creatine. Creatine phosphate is a creatine molecule bonded to a phosphate molecule. This bonding is a process that naturally occurs within muscle cells. It was thought that by pre-bonding creatine with phosphate, that it would amplify results. Ultimately, creatine phosphate was found to be less effective then creatine monohydrate.

10. Creatine Malate: Malic acid is known to partake in the energy producing Krebs cycle thus as a compound with creatine it is known to offer greater ATP production. Another merit of this compound is that just like creatine citrate it gets easily dissolved in water causing nil stomach discomfort. Creatine malate is a relatively new version of creatine. It is creatine chemically bonded to malic acid. Malic acid works in much the same way that citric acid does, and assists muscles with aerobic energy production. There is little current research for or against creatine malate’s effectiveness.

11. Creatine Tartrate: It is the compound containing approximately 70% creatine with 30% tartaric acid. They are present in the solid form as tablets, bars and chewable tablets.  Creatine tartrate is creatine bonded to tartaric acid. This form of creatine is often used in pills, capsules, bars and chewables. It offers no benefits over creatine monohydrate.

12. Creatine titrate. Creatine titrate (different from creatine tartrate) works in a similar manner to effervescent creatine. Creatine titrate changes the PH of the water solution when it is mixed, allowing for a more stable solution that is easier to digest.

13. Creatine Anhydrous: An anhydrate is a compound that is form with the removal of the water molecules in the compound and that is exactly what this supplement is made up of. It is known to provide more creatine than in its monohydrate form. Creatine anhydrous is creatine monohydrate without the water molecule. Creatine anhydrous provides approximately 6% more pure creatine per serving compared to creation monohydrate.

14. Creatine HMB: This compound is composed of creatine molecule bound to betahydroxy-beta-methylbutyrate (HMB) which is composed of amino acid leucine that helps in muscle growth and recovery. It is easily soluble and absorbed in the body.  Creatine HMB is creatine chemically attached to HMB (beta-hydroxy beta-methylbutyrate). HMB, by itself, assists muscle recovery and growth. This form of creatine is generally easier for the body to digest. Once in the bloodstream, the creatine and HMB are separated. Creatine HMB is a relatively new form of creatine, and there is very little research to back its effectiveness.

15. Creatine Ethyl Ester: A compound formed of the bond between ester ethyl hydrochloride and creatine is known to enhance the muscular mass much higher than other compounds since the molecule easily passes through the membranes of cells like those of the intestines or muscles and is absorbed rapidly at a higher rate. Creatine ethyl ester is a form of creatine monohydrate, but it has an ester attached. The process, called esterification, is the result of the reaction of carboxylic acid and alcohol. The way CEE is made means that it is more bioavailable to the body and so you actually need to take less of it.

16. Magnesium creatine. Magnesium creatine is creatine chemically bonded to magnesium. Magnesium assists in the digestion of creatine, primarily helping it pass through the stomach. Magnesium is also involved in the process of turning creatine phosphate into ATP. Magnesium creatine has been shown to be an effective form of creatine, but only in the bonded state. Taking creatine together with magnesium, but as separate supplements, is not as effective.

17. Creatine glutamine taurine. This form of creatine has creatine bonded with glutamine and taurine. Because both glutamine and taurine act to volumize cells, it is hoped that – in conjunction with creatine – their benefits will be heightened. One side benefit to taurine use is that it has been shown to improve strength.

18. Effervescent creatine. Effervescent creatine has been available for a number of years. Effervescent creatines usually contains creatine monohydrate or creatine citrate, along with citric acid and bicarbonate. When effervescent creatine is placed in water, a chemical reaction takes place, resulting in the formation of creatine carrying a neutral charge. This form of creatine passes through the stomach better then creatine monohydrate. It also retains its stability longer in solution then creatine monohydrate, making it a solid option for those that mix and take their creatine solution with them.


19. Liquid creatine. Liquid creatine is a form of creatine that is completely dissolved, and supposedly, easier to digest. Unfortunately, creatine is very unstable when dissolved, so many early liquid creatine products were failures. Modern liquid creatine products are improved, and can remain solvent for up to a year.

20. Creatine gum. Creatine gum allows for a slow, steady creatine release as you chew.

21. Time released creatine. Time released creatine is a new creatine product. It provides a slow, steady release of creatine. The debate over the effectiveness of time-released creatine is very heated. Because of its very nature, time-released creatine does not provide a high concentration of creatine in the blood. Many believe that a certain “concentration threshold” is required for creatine to be effective.


OK Kid, here it is. All the info you need to know about creatine forms. Now its up to you to figure out which one is right for you and your body. Is it safe? Yes it is. Creatine occurs naturally in the body already. Some people are not even receptive to creatine with any form because there body's already create enough for them as it is. But when you are receptive to it you will see the benefits and gains within a couple weeks and the full benefits after a month or so. 

First off you need to educate yourself about creatine and its full affects on the body before you just start taking any type of creatine. Go online and DO your research first. It is not that hard. I just gave you a big head start with all the info I laid fourth. DON'T just take anyone's advise before doing anything that might harm you or your health without checking for yourself first with an in depth search into it first. 

That being said creatine has been proven without a dought to be 99.9% safe. The only side affects that might occur are bloating, gas and dehydration. MAKE SURE you drink at least 1 gallon of water a day with any creatine product. The creatine itself will draw water from within the body directly to the muscle tissue to hydrate them which will intern dehydrate you. This is very important. 

Most Adults would not recommend creatine of any form to anyone under the age of 18 because your body is still developing and needs to grow naturally without the ad of any supplement unless directly directed by a doctor for some form of medical condition. But we know how that go's. If I were you and this is hypothetical, I would start off with Monohydrate creatine. Preferably Micronized Monohydrate creatine or (Creapure Creatine) This form of Monohydrate creatine was produced in Germany and is the best monohydrate going today with less side affect than before when it come to bloating and gas. 

The Germans know how to do it right. There are several other labs in China that produce monohydrate creatine as well and it is pure crap like every other thing that come from that country. Make sure you know the difference. IF you do decide to take creapure make sure to follow the directions to the T. You can load for the first 3 to 5 days with 20 grams a day 4 times through out the day at 5 grams a piece. All this does id saturates the muscles with higher amounts and gives you a head start with the uploading phase. Then after the 3 to 5 days take it at 5 grams a day as directed. 

Don't let this list confuse or overwhelm you kid. It's just to help educate you and give you a good head start until you do your own in depth research into this matter. The best of luck with you and your venture and football carrier. Stay in school, get good grades and make your mamma proud.

Anymore Q's feel free to ask........ :^)


----------



## Kenny Croxdale (Jan 13, 2012)

bjg said:


> (by the way my second son (16 years old) just wrote a 40 pages paper on testosterone he was assisted by a cousin doctor....and he can blow your mind about the info in this paper).



 *Your Trained Monkey*

At 16 your son barely has enough brains to find his way to school, let alone decipher intricate information. 

Nor does he possess any real life experience in this area.  Of course you don't either for that matter.  

Your son simply transcribed information he was "guided" to.  



bjg said:


> and finally you can send me your email



Send me you email and I will reply with mine. 



bjg said:


> and most important your opinion about my level of intelligence is irrelevant since you are definitely not qualified to judge me...



*Bla-bla-bla-bla-bla*...you love to toot you horn, don't ya?  

Dr Kenny


----------



## stewy101 (Jan 13, 2012)

stewy101 said:


> The different forms of Creatine today
> 
> 
> 1.Creatine monohydrate: Creatine monohydrate is the king of the creatine supplement world. It is the most inexpensive form of    creatine, and has been studied exhaustively. It is popular because it works. No other legal non-hormonal    bodybuilding or sports supplement can come close to the potency of creatine monohydrate. Creatine monohydrate is 88% pure creatine bound with 12% water. Early creatine products were filled with large, hard to digest particles. These earlier supplements often caused intestinal issues. Most modern creatines are micronized, and are 20 times smaller. Modern creatines generally do not have the intestinal side effects that older creatines had.
> ...




Ad one more to the list kid:

 CREATINE NITRATE:  If you are into bodybuilding, then you have probably already heard of creatine nitrate and are likely wondering exactly what it is and what it can do for you. To start with, let us look at what this substance really is. It is basically a mixture of creatine and an organic nitrite or nitrate group. Once the substance is ingested or mixed in a solution, it is expected to transform back into the parent ions. This means the nitrate will get metabolized into nitric oxide when it enters smooth muscle tissue. For this reason, bodybuilders are using the substance not only because it boosts their energy levels, but also because it is believed to increase vasodilation, thus aiding muscle growth. Creatine supplements have long been used by athletes and bodybuilders to enhance their performance not only during workouts, but most especially during competitions. This supplement was first introduced as energy boosters back in 1992, and is among the reasons why creatine nitrate is now taking the bodybuilding industry by storm as well. There is perhaps no need to explain why a boost in energy levels can lead to a much better performance in your chosen sport or bodybuilding event. Nitric oxide, for its part, is known to promote vasodilation, which literally translates to a widening of blood vessels. This allows more blood to flow into your organs whenever necessary. For bodybuilders, nitric oxide is also valuable because it promotes proper oxygen delivery to the muscles, glucose uptake, and muscle growth, among other things. It also increases muscle strength and endurance, while facilitating quicker muscle recovery at the same time. Now you know what creatine and nitric oxide can do for you in terms of energy levels and muscle growth. And perhaps you now have a better understanding of why creatine nitrate has become the latest trend in the bodybuilding industry as well.


REMEMBER: Knowledge is the key to success


----------



## BroncoJunkie (Jan 16, 2012)

Creatine is fantastic for adding size and strength for a youngster.  make sure to cycle it as it comes with it's issues like anything else.  (kidneys)


----------



## VolcomX311 (Jan 16, 2012)

Of the exotic creatines out there, Creatine Nitrate is my favorite.


----------



## bjg (Jan 16, 2012)

Kenny Croxdale said:


> *Your Trained Monkey*
> 
> At 16 your son barely has enough brains to find his way to school, let alone decipher intricate information.
> 
> ...



my 16 years old has most probably more brain than you think he just scored 2340 on the SAT and will have full scolarship at the University and is accepted to Univ of cal Berkley and UT at Austin (he had the highest national score)
you need my info you send your email it is that easy you can even google my name as i give you my CV.


----------



## oufinny (Jan 16, 2012)

That is a nice list you have put together there.  There is no mention of creatine nitrate but it is still relatively new.


----------



## Kenny Croxdale (Jan 16, 2012)

bjg said:


> my 16 years old has most probably more brain than you think he just scored 2340 on the SAT and will have full scolarship at the University and is accepted to Univ of cal Berkley and UT at Austin (he had the highest national score)



Congrats.  He a smart trained monkey.


----------



## njc (Jan 17, 2012)

bjg said:


> kenny kenny i'll put you in touch with a friend a medical doctor and orthopedic surgeon and specialized in sports with about 50 articles in his name so i'll ask him if you want you can argue with him and tell him how stupid he is and that he does not know anything about creatine. my dear kenny knowing about creatine is very basic for medical doctors, knowing about testosterone is also very basic knowing about lots of stuff talked about in this forum is like the ABC for medical doctors after all all the articles you base your opinion on are written by doctors.
> so lets see you give your son creatine at 16 years old.


 

Im not disagreeing with everything you say but you are FAR overstimating the AVERAGE doctors knowledge on Testosterone and diet and nutrition. There are doctors out there who know next to nothing about these things. Then again there are those that know a lot about these things, yes. But the AVERAGE doctor does not possess CLOSE to the amount of knowledge about these things as the average guru/veteran on here does. NOT EVEN CLOSE.  The fact is is that this is not "ABC knowledge for them."  It just isnt.   I wish it was.  But it isnt.


----------



## sofargone561 (Jan 17, 2012)

TJTJ said:


> Dude...I dont think you should touch any supplements. At 16 youre body is still growing *and why the hell are you on this site?! *
> 
> You need to build a solid foundation for your body naturally. You get all the creatine you need from the meats you eat anyways. Fuck supplements. Not even energy drinks, dude.
> 
> ...


 
x2 bro gtfo off here for a couple years atleast


----------



## bjg (Jan 18, 2012)

njc said:


> Im not disagreeing with everything you say but you are FAR overstimating the AVERAGE doctors knowledge on Testosterone and diet and nutrition. There are doctors out there who know next to nothing about these things. Then again there are those that know a lot about these things, yes. But the AVERAGE doctor does not possess CLOSE to the amount of knowledge about these things as the average guru/veteran on here does. NOT EVEN CLOSE.  The fact is is that this is not "ABC knowledge for them."  It just isnt.   I wish it was.  But it isnt.



the fact is doctors cover this area extensively but never use it agin as general practioners so what you say is true , but there are experts in these areas and they do know more than reading articles, the worst thing to do is sometimes get yourself treated through reading on the internet because you just get one side of the story.


----------



## Kenny Croxdale (Jan 18, 2012)

bjg said:


> the worst thing to do is sometimes get yourself treated through reading on the internet because you just get one side of the story.



Sounds like you taking about yourself.


----------



## harmanrainu (Jan 21, 2012)

nope i would strictly avoid it


----------



## bjg (Jan 21, 2012)

ok whatever you all think let the guy take creatine ...and become the greatest football player he wants to be.....or whatever............


----------



## Kenny Croxdale (Jan 21, 2012)

bjg said:


> ok whatever you all think let the guy take creatine ...and become the greatest football player he wants to be.....or whatever............



*Oxymoron*

You admitted in a previous post that you know NOTHING about creatine, yet you continue to promote youself as an supplement expert.  

Kenny Croxdale


----------

